
Show HN: I send out top JavaScript articles every Friday - yanis_t
https://www.weekendjs.com/
======
hinternet
I got "The page you were looking for does not exist" when trying to confirm my
subscription.

------
lozzo
here is the thing: This looks interesting but your page is missing basic
information. Where are the 'about' 'contact' link ? who are you ? How do I
know you are not going to spam or sell my emails

